# Super Lemon Haze



## Stonerguy (Nov 28, 2008)

wonthe cannabis cup yesterday! Does anyone know where i can find some of these seeds? Iveheard of their lemon skunk, but never super lemon haze. I cantfind iton their site even


----------



## Stonerguy (Nov 28, 2008)

why do hazes always win the cup?


----------



## greenjumble (Nov 28, 2008)

Because there is nothing in this world like a good Haze. I love a good Sativa cross Haze. I've never felt so trippy and introspective... and it's crazy for jamming music. I'm growing Skunk no1 x Haze right now. But Arjan has the haze down thats why they win as well and he balances in a slightly stronger boddy buzz.


----------



## cookin (Nov 29, 2008)

does sound nice though.


----------



## UnderPhire (Dec 6, 2008)

best weed at the cup. Was handed a joint by that ass the king himself.


----------



## ontariogrower (Dec 6, 2008)

im growin superskunk x haze love this plant but the seedbank went under and now I have the last I keep tryin to get her to herm so I can make some fem seeds but she wont great plant fast and skunky as hell. I would like to here how much lemon smell it has thow


----------



## REEFS (Dec 6, 2008)

Stonerguy said:


> why do hazes always win the cup?


If you haven't ever smoked Haze you probably don't know why they always win If you get a chance to smoke some good Haze you will find out


----------



## REEFS (Dec 6, 2008)

Super Lemon Haze is a Greenhouse strain. I went the only 2 reliable sites that I know of and Attitude doesn't carry it yet. And for some reason One Stop Seed Shop seems to have stopped carrying Greenhouse they only have 2 of there strains they used to carry them all....hmmm


----------



## gangjababy (Dec 6, 2008)

seedboutique is reliable and they send freebies with every order.


----------



## dankbudz (Dec 7, 2008)

Super Lemon Haze (winner of Cannabis Cup 200 - Greenhouse Seed Company- has the genetic background of Greenhouse's Lemon Skunk crossed with Greenhouse's Super Silver Haze. I could not however tell you if they used the Lemon Skunk as the Father or Mother in the cross. However, if you do currently have Greenhouse's Lemon Skunk and Greenhouse's Super Silver Haze, and are into breeding, you can create your VERY OWN Super Lemon Haze. From personal experience at the 2008 Cannabis Cup, this strain is the next best thing to pure heaven. Tastes phenomenal - just like lemon drops candy, REEKS of haze and citrus, and gets you so crystal clearly headed high that it is insane.


----------



## mixin (Dec 7, 2008)

sweet i have both and ready to make seeds!!!


----------



## drugstorecowboy (Dec 21, 2008)

I personally thought the Barney's Utopia Haze was better than the lemon skunk haze. But either way, very top notch.


----------



## skik2000 (Jan 12, 2009)

i'll be in amsterdam in a week or so. i was looking at the winners table from the 08 cannabis cup. where are the best places to try the indica and sativa strains? those winners are only for strains and doesn't mention where they are sold. and i assume mt cook for instance isn't the same everywhere you go. any help would be appreciated


----------



## DR.Green.thumb (Jan 16, 2009)

Super Lemon haze seeds from green house will not be out for a good year and maybe longer, they have to stabilize the plant and run loads of test to be able to sell the seeds.


----------



## Mr.Sticky (Jan 16, 2009)

damn i love me some haze...i wonder what that bitch smells like


----------



## protopipe1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Mr.Sticky said:


> damn i love me some haze...i wonder what that bitch smells like


 I thought you guys would like to know that attitude is selling the Greenhouse Lemon Skunk Haze seeds, exclusively. I am placing an order for them and DNA Kushberry on Tuesday!! protopipe1


----------



## plexxx (Jan 17, 2009)

doesnt say shit about yield flowering time etc, but i cant imagine attitude is tryna dick us


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Jan 17, 2009)

attitude just got them in


----------



## Dbozz628 (Jan 18, 2009)

The attitude seedbank has super lemon haze for sale!! They just went on sale and they are the exclusive sellers of the strain. Check it out


----------



## Mr.Sticky (Jan 18, 2009)

protopipe1 said:


> I thought you guys would like to know that attitude is selling the Greenhouse Lemon Skunk Haze seeds, exclusively. I am placing an order for them and DNA Kushberry on Tuesday!! protopipe1


Good shit bro thanks


----------



## bobburn (Jan 25, 2009)

Dr. Chronic has them, yield is stated as 700g/sqm--however, as most people know about greenhouse that number is probably inflated--I'd expect 450-600g/sqm in ideal situations under 600w hps.


----------



## indianaman (Feb 11, 2009)

i'm getting the super lemon haze and the alaskan ice from attitude... i wouldn't even care if one hermed and pollinated them both cuz i'd have some weird new strain. pricey with the shipping.. i think a hundred, and a free pack of something and one fem seed of somethin'.


----------



## shalie4200 (Feb 13, 2009)

i just got a pack of Super lemon haze by accidend??? i ordered kings kush but they sent me SLH??? good stuff and a bit more in price but it was not my order  i hope they corect it. i sent a letter explaining noy just play the waiting game. just got the new high times also pics and everythinh on super lemon haze looks amazing  well it did win 2008 CC i guess



peace


----------



## Joesmoma (Feb 16, 2009)

GHS has info for it on there website now 
http://www.greenhouseseeds.nl/shop/index.php?target=products&product_id=43


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 22, 2009)

super lemon haze journal right here...


----------



## Username420 (Mar 15, 2009)

anyone done growing this strain yet and have some pics of the end result?


----------



## haze2 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hazes always win the cup because the HAZE is where its at to hell with couchlock, well sometimes. I think people just look for that different high and when they find it its all over.


----------



## gjdubbz (Mar 16, 2009)

how long is the flowering on it?


----------



## gjdubbz (Mar 16, 2009)

how long do u veg a strain like this or most hazes


----------



## haze2 (Mar 16, 2009)

They very from I think 9 weeks up to 16 weeks. The Ultra Haze 2 that I have rite now is supposed to be a 16 week flower but then the yield is supposed to be like 600-800 grams not to mention 1 that I have is pushing over 6 ft and still has 2 months of flowering left. FUCKING CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrowinBigRed (Mar 20, 2009)

Im growin one right now. i plan on it workin preety well and takin every precaution i normally go with a hydropon sis but bc of the advance proporties of the plant ive foudn with this strain its much easier to use a manuel system


----------



## haze2 (Mar 20, 2009)

Just try to grow it till full maturity dont cut soon.


----------



## swampgrower (Mar 20, 2009)

i have 4 slh right now and they start off growing weird. they look deformed for the first 3 nodes then they clear up and start looking good. i can wait!


----------



## haze2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Dont feel bad I only germed 2 and both came out with yellow canopys and purple stems. Now 1 is growing really good and the other is barely starting to shape up.


----------



## ent931 (Apr 28, 2009)

anybody had a lucky harvest yet my SLH are in flowering stage just gotta wait to see what happens


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 28, 2009)

ent931 said:


> anybody had a lucky harvest yet my SLH are in flowering stage just gotta wait to see what happens


I have 5 Slh plant that are five foot four weeks into flower. check my journal...


----------



## Roy46 (Jun 15, 2009)

hey guys, im about to grow a Super Lemon Haze nd each grower's plant seems to have a different height.so does any1 know how long it grows indoor nd if it would fit in a 1m width x 1m x 1.2m height box, or should i use the Low Stress Technique? thnx


----------



## MOONSTAR8595 (Jul 4, 2009)

Roy46 said:


> hey guys, im about to grow a Super Lemon Haze nd each grower's plant seems to have a different height.so does any1 know how long it grows indoor nd if it would fit in a 1m width x 1m x 1.2m height box, or should i use the Low Stress Technique? thnx


I have 2 SLH right now about 6 weeks into flowering.. Both are at around 6 foot tall give or take. Growing w/ ebb n flo hydro system and used only slight bending of plants to minimize height throughout flowering. Buds are already huge and dense and there is very little internodal distance. Looks like it will be a MASSIVE yielder. Hope the smoke is up to par because I'm only looking to grow the best.


----------



## haze2 (Jul 4, 2009)

How long did you flower for Bucket Head I have 2 SLH that are really bomb but both will give me probably 1/2 zone off like a 2.5 ft plant smoke will be bomb but kinda a waidste for that much.


----------



## MOONSTAR8595 (Jul 4, 2009)

haze2 said:


> How long did you flower for Bucket Head I have 2 SLH that are really bomb but both will give me probably 1/2 zone off like a 2.5 ft plant smoke will be bomb but kinda a waidste for that much.


 
How tall did your plants turn out?


----------



## haze2 (Jul 4, 2009)

Whos plants??


----------



## desi (Jul 17, 2009)

hi. i ordered super lemon haze, utopia haze and big buddah cheese from worldwidemarijuanaseeds. the company was prompt and i could track my order. i started all three plant together about 5 weeks ago (outdoors). utopia haze and cheese is growing fine but super lemon haze is just a couple of inches tall... the leaves are very light green compared to the other two but they look very healthy... any idea what is wrong ? thx replies appreciated.


----------



## bamayend (Sep 11, 2009)

i buy em SLH female seed at ATTITUDE man..


----------



## odub20 (Sep 12, 2009)

The attitude seed bank has it right now

cannabis-seeds.co.uk


----------



## eire08 (Mar 29, 2010)

odub20 said:


> The attitude seed bank has it right now
> 
> cannabis-seeds.co.uk


 
these guys have super lemon haze and good prices 2. www.femalecannabisseeds.co.uk


----------



## Vaporo Yesca (Mar 10, 2011)

Super Lemon Haze


----------



## pickoutdasticksnstems (Aug 13, 2011)

smoked some a this shit yesterday, unbelievably stoned for hours after we passed a few dubes, felt really motivated after the first couple but after that it was puttin me straight 2 sleep


----------

